# Anyone know how to get a 500ml bag of normal saline



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hello
Just wondering if anyone knows how to get a bag of saline to make up an intralipid infusion? My chemist cant get hold of it and it just seems to be available in hospital, but any ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Intralipid 10% or 20% is normally ready to administer and does not require any dilution.
Why do you need a bag of saline? Not sure what you are doing with it?
The only way really would be to get a hospital prescription or have it administered in a clinic facility.


----------

